# Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!



## Aurélio (8 Jul 2008 às 18:30)

Boa tarde ... 

Decidi abrir este tópico porque sou um apaixonado por previsões a longo prazo. 
Gostava que os comentadores deste tópico não simplesmente dessem os seus desejos mas que apresentassem de acordo com as bases cientificas, ou seja;
1. Sabedoria popular;
2. Análise dos modelos sazonais;
3. Efeito ElNino / LaNina
4. Efeitos dos ciclos climáticos ( ano de chuva, ano de seca, ect ... )
5. Desejos de cada um .. 

Vá, vamos lá contribuir pra um tópico interessante!!

PS: Eu sei que é muito cedo, mas não dizem que o Verão nomeadamente os primeiros dias de Agosto influenciam o resto do Outono/Inverno !!
Então vamos lá analisar todos os modelos e tendencias ...


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2008 às 10:36)

segundo o ecmwf teremos uma situaçao de el nino com anomalias positivas da sst até 1 grau no pacifico
vamos ter tambem tempo mais quente com preipitaçao dentro da media ou um pouco acima nos açores e madeira onde a mslp sera ligeiramente inferior  á media ( vamos esperar pelas tao aguardadas danas ou gotas frias!!)
na minha opiniao os padrões de circulaçao do atlantico norte vao estar um pouco confusos e vamos ser influenciados por variaçoes bruscas entre tempo quente  anticiclonico e chuva intensa devido a danas ou frentes frias activas(lembram-se da balduina?) tambem vamos esperar por fenomenos convectivos interessantes 
bem pelo menos é o q eu desejo!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2008 às 12:08)

Sinceramente só espero por chuva a "sério" a partir de Novembro tal como o frio.

Irá ser certamente um Outono e Inverno secos, seguindo a tendência dos ultimos anos, se agora andamos com pressões de 1010hpa e 1015hpa no Outono e Inverno vamos andar nos 1025hpa e 1030hpa chuva assim é impossivel, e frio, bem, isso já depende da posição do AA.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Ago 2008 às 13:46)

Por aqui, não varia muito. É quase todos os anos a mesma coisa..., claro que de vez em quando há surpresas.
Chega o Outono e com ele as nuvens. De dia torna-se um ambiente calorento e abafado, durante a noite fica mais frio. Se durante o dia é capaz de rondar os 25 ou 30ºC, à noite desce para os 10 ou 15ºC.

Ventos de médio a forte ao entardecer quase sempre de Oeste.

Desejo que este Outono seja ainda mais agitado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2008 às 20:13)

Eu gostava que este ano o outono fosse muito Chuvoso e com temperaturas amenas, já que este verão não há chuva nenhuma, há e também gostava que viessem depressões fortes


----------



## squidward (10 Ago 2008 às 21:30)

Gostava que este Outono fosse pelo menos parecido com o de 2006, bem animado
Mas já estou mesmo a ver que ser a mesma seca dos últimos anos


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 11:07)

squidward disse:


> Gostava que este Outono fosse pelo menos parecido com o de 2006, bem animado
> Mas já estou mesmo a ver que ser a mesma seca dos últimos anos



partilho da tua opiniao


----------



## JoãoDias (11 Ago 2008 às 14:37)

Acredito num Verão um pouco prolongado por Outubro, e num final de Outono seco e gélido, com a possibilidade de num dia mais nublado uns flocos caírem por sítios menos normais


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2008 às 21:58)

Bom isto dos "desejos" é muito subjectivo 
Era muito giro grandes tempestades, e vendavais, e grandes trovoadas vindas do mar, já que aqui pelo litoral as de Verão são raras e as melhores costumam ser até nas frentes ainda com algum calor no início de Outono..
Também era giro frio e muita neve.. mas.. desejos aparte.. voltando à realidade.. 

Se o padrão mudar agora no fim do Verão como vem ameaçando talvez um início de Outono agradável, quem sabe alguma convecção, e depois antes da chegada do tempo frontal provavelmente a seca de tempo nem quente nem frio e de noites ventosas aqui pela zona de Lisboa..


----------



## mauro miranda (12 Ago 2008 às 19:31)

bom, acho que estamos francamente a sair do tema deste tópico

va la malta este topico e para dizer como queremos que o outono seja, não é para dizer se foi normal ou anormal ou se teve muita nortada, acho que para isso deveria ser aberto um tópico chamado " As diferenças dos verões"

eu queria que o meu tivesse muita convecção em Setembro e Outubro, umas boas trovoadas, granizo e chuva, e tb uns diazinhos de ceu limpinho, um pouco de tudo

depois para Dezembro e Novembro dias de muito frio e neve, ate o Fevereiro às vezes é bastante frio

e é isto


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 21:16)

mauro miranda disse:


> bom, acho que estamos francamente a sair do tema deste tópico
> 
> va la malta este topico e para dizer como queremos que o outono seja, não é para dizer se foi normal ou anormal ou se teve muita nortada, acho que para isso deveria ser aberto um tópico chamado " As diferenças dos verões"
> 
> ...



frio e neve nao sei , mas no resto alinho e ate acho provavel


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 21:52)

Eu desejo muitas trovoadas muita chuva e para o fim temporais com depressões muito cavadas como podem ver desejo tudo em grande para no final levar com pó mas pronto


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 23:54)

stormy disse:


> frio e neve nao sei , mas no resto alinho e ate acho provavel



Frio tudo bem...agora neve ??  ela não é assim tão normal por estas paragens, a não ser a altitudes acima dos 600/800 metros, nevou 2 vezes em Lisboa já pensamos que ela nos vai visitar todos os anos  mas quem sou eu para falar em tal coisa, não haverá quem fale mais em frio e neve que eu  isto é da esperança do estalar de dedos climatico para a versão fria que me dá cabo da cabeça  tenho o cerebro gelado.

Mas nunca se sabe minha gente...nunca se sabe :assobio:


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2008 às 23:55)

Eu espero ter um Outono com bastante chuva e se possivel alguma neve lá para Bragança


----------



## Aurélio (20 Ago 2008 às 11:54)

Bom depois de ler todas as mensagens aqui escritas em que se falou mais do Verão que tem sido e das nortadas  em vez de se discutir o tópico ), resolvir intervir e como não vi quaisquer previsões sazonais descritivas ... e apenas opiniões vou dar ao meu tópico alguma informação  aqui vai:

Previsão para a Europa a 3 meses:







Previsão para a Europa mensal:






Previsão do site LaMeteo.org: (links)
http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison2.html
http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison3.html

http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison4.html

http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison5.html

http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison6.html

Resumo: Deste modo pode-se constatar que teremos supostamente um inicio de Outono mais chuvoso que o habitual com precipitações supostamente convectivas sendo que á medida que o Invero se for aproximando os meses tornar-se-ão mais secos !!
Setembro - precipitações supostamente convectivas (aguaceiros e trovoadas), em especial na segunda metade do mes !!
Outubro - precipitações convectivas em conjunção com alguns sistemas frontais!!
Novembro - mes normal com possibilidade de maiores precipitações no sul do país mas com tendencia para a normalização ....


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2008 às 12:30)

Previsões pouco animadoras. A estação chuvosa seria novamente fraquita. Depois de um ano climático com défice de precipitação, outro igual não vinha nada a calhar. Pode ser que essas previsões não se concretizem.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 12:32)

O tópico levou uma grande  limpeza. Muitas coisas foram movidas para outros como o do Verão. Bastantes mensagens já tinham sido movidas para aqui por violarem as regras do tópico das Previsões e Alertas, só que foram movidas para este por engano, era para ser o do Verão. Agradece-se que todos ajudem a manter a discussão on topic, nem sempre é possível obviamente, conversa puxa conversa, começa numa previsão, vai para as temperaturas, passa pelo vento e o Verão, chega à corrente do golfo e vai parar sabe-se lá aonde. Mas agradece-se que todos se esforcem em fazer o melhor possível quanto a isto.


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2008 às 12:41)

Já tinha aqui dito que fujo das previsões sazonais, mais ou menos como um gato foge de um cão 

Então depois dos últimos episódios ainda mais... vejam se ninguém da comunicação social vem a este tópico e resolve divulgar as previsões aqui expostas como sendo do IM, uma vez que o site tem o titulo "meteo" no seu nome... 

Eu tenho um palpite e é mero palpite! Que o Outono vai começar quente e o Inverno este ano, será rigoroso ( a lembrar 2006 e 2007). Mas isto é tipo "bet and win" rapaziada, o meu palpite é apenas um palpite, baseado na análise do ano mas com critérios que basicamente "inventei na minha cabeça"... 

De meteolouco adivinho todos temos um pouquinho (para rimar...)


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2008 às 12:38)

*Previsão Outono 2008 (Algarve)*

Vamos ter um Outono ameno e com precipitação abaixo da média, de referir um Setembro com temperaturas acima da média, um Outubro na média mas seco, um Novembro na média ou ligeiramente acima da média em termos de temperatura e precipitação normal ou acima da média.


*Setembro*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação normal ou abaixo da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre 0.5ºC e os 1.0ºC

*Precipitação*: 5 mm e os 30 mm


*Outubro*: Mês com temperaturas normais e precipitação abaixo da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre os -0.5ºC e os 0.5ºC.

*Precipitação*: 20 mm e os 40 mm


*Novembro*: Mês com  temperaturas acima do normal  e precipitação na média ou acima principalmente na 2ª quinzena de Novembro..

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre 0.3ºC e os 0.9ºC

*Precipitação*: 60 mm e os 100 mm


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 16:29)

Quanto a desejos, para mim não haveria melhor do que um Outono morno,  extremamente chuvoso e com algum fogo de artificio daquele que não é preciso ir apanhar as canas. 
Quanto a frio, que viesse sim, mas em alturas em que pudesse ser bem vivido.
Que tal nos fins-de-semana prolongados de 1 e 8 de Dezembro? Sempre daria para ir passear, caso nevasse. 

Agora ao nível de previsão, tirando o início do Outono, tudo aponta para uma secura generalizada, não é verdade? Esperemos que não. 
É que os nossas terras e rios andam a precisar de uma limpeza a fundo.
Já tenho saudades de ver os campos Ribatejanos debaixo de água.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Set 2008 às 15:35)

Os meus desejos pelos vistos são partilhados por todos, muita chuva, vento trovoada. Que saudades tenho de ouvir o som de um trovão, já lá vão meses. 
Como será realmente é um segredo bem guardado, só espero que nem primo seja do Outono do ano passado


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2008 às 15:52)

Infelizmente o cenáro para os proximos meses não são nada optimistas ..
Um setembro mais chuvoso do que o normal no Norte e Centro ...
Um outubro mais chuvoso que o normal mas cada vez vai-se aproximando mais do normal ...
Um Novembro que é o mais tem vindo a ter desvios em relação ao previsto, ou dizendo que é mais chuvoso ora mais seco do que o normal .. 
E depois ... bem depois ... é a secura total ... !!

Meu parecer: 
Penso que os proximos meses estarão dentro dos valores normais ( Setembro a Novembro ) e depois serão meses extremamente secos até á Primavera com exepção da região Norte !!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2008 às 16:25)

É impressão minha ou os modelos ainda dão mais frio para os próximos meses dado que a La Nina permanece mais do que aquilo que se esperava .....
Em relação á precipitação a ordem parece ser para tirar e assim parece que:

Setembro/Outubro/Novembro --- é para tirar
Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro -- colocar alguma ...

Parece que neste momento os modelos estão a ficar algo indecisos mas parece que os meses tendem para a normalidade sem haver nem muito chuvoso nem muito seco .. mas que me parece que vai haver mudanças nos proximos 15 dias !!

Em aposto num Outono/Inverno seco mas não excessivamente seco, contudo o tempo é para gelar e a precipitação ligeiramente abaixo da média !!


----------



## Paulo H (16 Set 2008 às 16:49)

Aurélio disse:


> É impressão minha ou os modelos ainda dão mais frio para os próximos meses dado que a La Nina permanece mais do que aquilo que se esperava .....
> Em relação á precipitação a ordem parece ser para tirar e assim parece que:
> 
> Setembro/Outubro/Novembro --- é para tirar
> ...




A actividade solar não tem ocorrido como previsto. Seria de prever um aumento progressivo do nº de manchas solares (novo ciclo) coincidindo com o fim de La Niña!

Mas a verdade é que a nossa estrela se está atrasando um pouco, pois 
de momento o Sol não apresenta manchas!

Ver:

http://www.spaceweather.com/

Ver Última (em Maio de 2008):

http://www.spaceweather.com/images2...lank.gif?PHPSESSID=1o6jnl3lqtp37dlbd1975i69a3 


Quanto às previsões de Outono/Inverno, parece-me que o Inverno vai ser um pouco mais seco e portanto, mais frio, o que é normal!

Ps: Sei que o Inverno este ano foi também algo seco, embora mais quente que o normal, mas é raro tal acontecer. Normalmente associo tempo seco de Inverno a situações estacionarias de anticiclones estacionados desde a Península Ibérica à Escandinávia com circulação de ar mais frio.


----------



## psm (16 Set 2008 às 16:57)

Paulo H disse:


> A actividade solar não tem ocorrido como previsto. Seria de prever um aumento progressivo do nº de manchas solares (novo ciclo) coincidindo com o fim de La Ninã!
> 
> Mas a verdade é que a nossa estrela se está atrasando um pouco, pois
> de momento o Sol não apresenta manchas!
> ...








Mas houve um senão, e é o pior que pode acontecer para haver fracas condições de precipitação, e aconteceu em 2005. O anticiclone localizado a oeste de Irlanda ou a sudoeste da propria, e aì bloqueia tudo, e esteve ai localizado 2 meses e 3 semanas.


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2008 às 17:25)

peço desculpa mas para mim anomalias entre -0.5 e +0.5 sao temperaturas normais ou seja dentro da media.
as manchas solares q influencia teem no nosso inverno?


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2008 às 17:42)

Paulo H disse:


> Ps: Sei que o Inverno este ano foi também algo seco, embora mais quente que o normal, mas é raro tal acontecer. Normalmente associo tempo seco de Inverno a situações estacionarias de anticiclones estacionados desde a Península Ibérica à Escandinávia com circulação de ar mais frio.



Pelo menos aqui na região, tivemos um período seco que coincidiu essencialmente com os meses de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro e os dois últimos meses apresentaram efectivamente anomalia negativa ao nível da temperatura.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Set 2008 às 17:43)

stormy disse:


> peço desculpa mas para mim anomalias entre -0.5 e +0.5 sao temperaturas normais ou seja dentro da media.
> as manchas solares q influencia teem no nosso inverno?



Exactamente, anomalias entre -0.5ºC e +0.5ºC são perfeitamente normais, mesmo admitindo desvios em escalas menores.

As manchas solares, não interferem nas condições meteorológicas, mas fazem parte dos factores externos (cosmológicos) para o condicionamento do clima na Terra! Esses ciclos solares mais ou menos regulares, de maior ou menor actividade (nº de manchas solares) estão muito bem estudados (Milankovich) e registados e contabilizados há séculos (Galileu)!

Constata-se que recebemos mais radiação solar nos periodos onde o Sol apresenta mais manchas solares. E como tal, influencia directamente o clima do planeta, à semelhança dos gases efeito estufa ou da maior ou menor inclinação da Terra, cada um da sua maneira e à sua escala.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Set 2008 às 17:48)

Dan disse:


> Pelo menos aqui na região, tivemos um período seco que coincidiu essencialmente com os meses de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro e os dois últimos meses apresentaram efectivamente anomalia negativa ao nível da temperatura.



Eu sei.. Mas referia-me aos meses de Inverno 2008, em especial aos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro!


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2008 às 16:46)

*Outono 2008*

Começa hoje (22 de Setembro de 2008) o Outono.
Como acham quer vai ser?

Chuvoso? 

Quente? 

Frio?


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2008 às 16:51)

*Re: Outono 2008*

Se calhar mais do mesmo quente e seco, como foi o ano passado...preferia que fosse como o de 2006.


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Outono 2008*

quente e normal a nivel de precipitaçao ( talvez mais umas"dulces")


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Outono 2008*



DRC disse:


> Começa hoje (22 de Setembro de 2008) o Outono.
> Como acham quer vai ser?
> 
> Chuvoso?
> ...



Na média ou abaixo dela (nas temperaturas).

Precepitação ligeiramente abaixo da média


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Tempo: Outono começa hoje às 16:44 em Portugal continental*

pelo menos no sul os meses de junho julho agosto e setembro ( aproximadamente desde 15 de maio a 15 de outubro) sao meses com tmed igual ou superior a 20Cº e sao por isso meses "tropicais" e q eu considero verão.
para mim o outono começa em outubro e só festejarei a sua chegada aquando da primeira noite com menos de 10 graus aqui em lisboa ( la para a segunda quinzena de
 outubro).
apesar disto tudo tenho um desejo em mente q é q estes prox 3 meses ( 3 meses nao para ai 8 ) sejam recheados de convecção,SCM e fortes chuvadas , quanto as temperaturas espero q sejam amenas (devido as plantas tropicais la do jardim) embora ficasse feliz com uma ondita de frio acompanhada de flocos brancos ai para janeiro
quanto as previsoes elas apontam , no meu ver e usando a minha " expriencia" para uma situaçao de pouca chuva e temperaturas dentro da media ou ate um pouco abaixo (+0.5/-0.8 de anomalia).
mais uma vez peço desculpa pela verborreia


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2008 às 10:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Frio tudo bem...agora neve ??  ela não é assim tão normal por estas paragens, a não ser a altitudes acima dos 600/800 metros, nevou 2 vezes em Lisboa já pensamos que ela nos vai visitar todos os anos  mas quem sou eu para falar em tal coisa, não haverá quem fale mais em frio e neve que eu  isto é da esperança do estalar de dedos climatico para a versão fria que me dá cabo da cabeça  tenho o cerebro gelado.
> 
> Mas nunca se sabe minha gente...nunca se sabe :assobio:



o que q eu disse...entao nao disse q neve é pouco provavel.....


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2008 às 16:28)

Ora como já disse algumas vezes sou um pouco alérgico a previsões sazonais... mas vou deixar a minha previsão/desejo apenas para Outubro, através do famoso modelo Dino Meira! 

*
Meu querido mês de Outubro
Por ti levei o Verão inteiro a secar
Trazes chuvinha no bucho
Meu querido mês de outubro vai ser para afundar...*


_Letra Vitamos, inspirado nos clássicos de Dino Meira e GFS (esse cantor sempre tão brincalhão)_


----------



## psm (23 Set 2008 às 17:21)

Eu ponho um adagio



     "Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro não busques o pão no mar"


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 03:15)

vitamos disse:


> Ora como já disse algumas vezes sou um pouco alérgico a previsões sazonais... mas vou deixar a minha previsão/desejo apenas para Outubro, através do famoso modelo Dino Meira!
> 
> *
> Meu querido mês de Outubro
> ...




Perante esta run, quem não ficaria inspirado?





Infelizmente na run das 18h foi tudo pelo cano a baixo, dando lugar à secura. Há devaneios que nunca passam disso mesmo.


Ainda assim, inspirado nas mesmas fontes e no refrão que tão bem elaborou, fui mais fundo e completei os versos da música. 
Para descontrair, e ao som de Dino Meira

*Refrão:

Meu querido mês de Outubro
Por ti levei o Verão inteiro a secar
Trazes chuvinha no bucho
Meu querido mês de outubro vai ser para afundar...
(bis)*

Já passaram tantos dias, 
Já passaram tantos meses,
Eu ando louco por me molhar.
A terra parece cimento,
A pele seca é um tormento,
Eu quero chuva para refrescar.

Já passaram tantas horas,
Da trovoada eu bem preciso.
Deitar as saudades fora, 
Limpa o pluvi, está na hora,
De voltar a ver granizo.

*Refrão
(bis)*

Já passaram tantos dias,
Tanta secura e agonias,
Eu ando doido por ver nevar.
De pôr os pés ao caminho,
Sentir o frio do Pocinho,
Eu ando louco por patinar.

Já passaram tantas horas,
Da nortada já não preciso.
Guardar os calções de banho,
Tosquiar a lã do rebanho,
Quero um cachecol para o griso.

*Refrão
(bis)*


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2008 às 09:45)

Eheh! Bom trabalho André! 

Lá diz o povão: "Quem versa de madrugada, já viu neve com trovoada!"


----------



## Hazores (11 Out 2008 às 20:30)

outono 2008 (açores)

o outono deste ano, para mim, vai ser um pouco anormal, para começar o fim do verão já o foi, pois não é normal aqui a falta de água e as pastagens secas o que aconteceu cá, depois entrou setembro, mas com a lua de agosto, ou seja, continuamos a ter tempo extremamnete seco para o que é normal nos açores, em outubro a lua com que o mês começou foi do anterior, e realmente é o que está a acontecer estamos com uma percipitaçao abaixo da normal para a epoca, hoje foi o primeiro dia desde 7 ou 9 de julho em que as ribeiras correram (escorreram, não foi grande coisa) e só esta semana é que começaram uns nevoeiros caracteristicos do mês anterior.
as previsões apontam para pouca chuva nas proximas semanas (resto de outubro). 
esperemos que os meses de novembro e dezembro sejam diferentes, mas penso que estaremos até ao final do ano sempre com a lua atrasada, ou seja, vamos ter sempre tempo do mês anterior. podendo sempre existir algumas supresas alguma tempestade tropical que desvie a sua rota, mas tambem é pouco provável pois as temperaturas da água do mar estão a baixar já estamos nos 20, 21 graus.

PS: este post foi longo, eu sei, espero não se terem fartado de o lerem.
      e para o pessoal que não acredita na lua e na influencia dela sobre as condiçoes climatericas, há coisas que os antigos diziam que por mais tenta-mos explicar o porquê, não obtemos uma resposta mas á coisas que dão certo.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2008 às 10:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Pois bem de acordo com os modelos este mes de Outubro parece vir a ser seco a muito seco em grande parte do territorio com possibilidade de chuva ou faz que chove ... neste fim de semana e em parte da proxima semana ... 
mas como referi será mais um faz que chove !!!

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm

Já agora de acordo com os modelos de previsão sazonal este ano parece que estão mais ás aranhas e nem todos concordam nas previsões e a prova disso é este mes de Outubro que estava previsto ser chuvoso e afinal vai ser (em principio) bastante seco !!!
MetOffice vs NCEP

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecMonNorm.gif

NOTA: Dos modelos somente o NCEP previa que fosse um Outubro chuvoso (erraram redondamente), os outros apontavam, para que fosse seco !!

Daí ve-se a sua fiabilidade !!


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2008 às 21:43)

O que eu desejo para o Outono de 2008  :

- MUITA trovoada 
- BASTANTE vento 
- Alguma chuva à mistura...

Resumindo... um espectáculo memorável...


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2008 às 22:44)

Desejo que o outono seja como na minha infãncia, muito ventoso, muito chuvoso e bem gelado


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 00:36)

teles disse:


> Desejo que o outono seja como na minha infãncia, muito ventoso, muito chuvoso e bem gelado



Esse tempo infelizmente já lá vai, e não regressará tão cedo  agora é seca seca e 0 vento.


----------



## mesq (18 Out 2008 às 09:42)

Eu prefiro um Outono "regadinho" (aí com as precipitações mensais na ordem dos 200 mm, mas sem grandes temporais), mas pelo que estou a ver...será um Outono seco e com as temperaturas até um pouco acima da média. 
Já começa a ser costume


----------



## raposo_744 (18 Out 2008 às 10:40)

É um facto.Quando vou à aldeia reparo que as nascentes que antes tinham água abundante agora estão secas.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 13:28)

raposo_744 disse:


> É um facto.Quando vou à aldeia reparo que as nascentes que antes tinham água abundante agora estão secas.



Sim sem dúvida  e se recuarmos muito mais isto é 2/3 séculos as pessoas chegaram a construir pontes onde antigamente corria água com abundância, e que hoje tais ribeiros estão secos, e as pontes ainda hoje lá estão, isto porque chovia e nevava com muita abundância.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2008 às 15:15)

É verdade sim senhor ... depois de 89/90 isto tem sido uma seca de tempo variando os anos entre o seco e o normal com a excepão de 2001 (Inverno) que foi bem regadinho !!

Este ano vai ser para variar seco mas pode ser que ainda tenha alguma supresa lá pro final de Novembro depois do Verão de S. Martinho !!

Mas tenho as minhas dúvidas !!

Ai saudosos tempos em que chovia durante vários dias ...(e não com episódeos isolados e locais de trombas de água)


----------



## Jodamensil (29 Out 2008 às 09:43)

Boas pessoal o meu nome é Daniel.
Sou novo neste forum apesar do meu interesse pelas condições climáticas ser de já muitos anos. 
Desde pequeno que adoro grandes xuvadas e trovoadas, apesar de nos dias se hoje ser mais raro quando as ainda há eu moro num sitio bastante alto na zona de lisboa, o mais alto que há na região praticamente, e vou para a rua para ver e fotografar. 
Tenho andado a ler o forum e vejo que voçês percebem disto mesmo, eu sou apenas uma pessoa que adora os extremos do clima.
Gostava de aprender mais qualquer coisita neste fórum e tou a ver que vou aprender. 
Quanto aos desejos/previsão para este outono axo que vai ser algo xuvoso no próximo mês mas que vamos ter um resto do ano com muito frio. 
Este ano tou mais virado para o frio e tempo seco.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2008 às 11:04)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal o meu nome é Daniel.
> Sou novo neste forum apesar do meu interesse pelas condições climáticas ser de já muitos anos.
> Desde pequeno que adoro grandes xuvadas e trovoadas, apesar de nos dias se hoje ser mais raro quando as ainda há eu moro num sitio bastante alto na zona de lisboa, o mais alto que há na região praticamente, e vou para a rua para ver e fotografar.
> Tenho andado a ler o forum e vejo que voçês percebem disto mesmo, eu sou apenas uma pessoa que adora os extremos do clima.
> ...



Bem-vindo ao forum Daniel.

Se gostas de acompanhar fenómenos extremos a nivel meteorológico chegas-te ao local certo, explora um pouco o forum e participa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 16:04)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal o meu nome é Daniel.
> Sou novo neste forum apesar do meu interesse pelas condições climáticas ser de já muitos anos.
> Desde pequeno que adoro grandes xuvadas e trovoadas, apesar de nos dias se hoje ser mais raro quando as ainda há eu moro num sitio bastante alto na zona de lisboa, o mais alto que há na região praticamente, e vou para a rua para ver e fotografar.
> Tenho andado a ler o forum e vejo que voçês percebem disto mesmo, eu sou apenas uma pessoa que adora os extremos do clima.
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum, Daniel. 
Esperamos a tua participação por aqui e é claro que vais aprender, todos nós estamos cá para aprendermos uns com uns outros, partilhando um hobbie que para nós é bastante interessante, embora não o seja para as pessoas em geral.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2008 às 16:06)

Quanto aos meus desejos para este Outono, não me parece que se vão enquadrar muito na realidade, mas cá vão.
Neste momento o que eu queria e confesso que nos dava muito jeito a todos era que a precipitação não escasseasse, para que depois pudesse vir um frio mais sustentado do que aquilo que temos tido ultimamente, que se resume a um frio bastante notável em determinados períodos, mas muito efémero, intercalando com períodos de tempo ameno.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2008 às 16:34)

Todos os modelos apenas veem uma coisa á frente deles ... 
Frio e seca !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Todos os modelos apenas veem uma coisa á frente deles ...
> Frio e seca !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Calma, o inicio de Novembro é sempre assim, seco e húmido, só para a segunda semana é que normalmente começa a festa


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

As previsões do CPC. Previsões sazonais valem o que valem (para mim pouco) mas ficam aí os mapas para depois confrontarmos mais tarde.





http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## Jodamensil (3 Nov 2008 às 21:32)

Vince eu ainda sou novato nestas coisas mas esses graficos traduzem em k?


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2008 às 21:38)

Jodamensil disse:


> Vince eu ainda sou novato nestas coisas mas esses graficos traduzem em k?



Mapas da esquerda, anomalia (em mm) da precipitação por meses. Ou seja, se esta previsão estivesse correcta, terias precipitação abaixo da média.

Mapas da direita, anomalia (em ºC) da temperatura, ou seja, eles prevêem um mês de Novembro com temperaturas abaixo da média, e Dezembro e Janeiro na média.

Mas como tudo o que tenha a ver com previsão sazonal, usar com muitíssima cautela


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Calma, *o inicio de Novembro é sempre assim, seco e húmido*, só para a segunda semana é que normalmente começa a festa







Decide-te, *Mário*. 
Ou é seco ou é húmido.


----------



## squidward (3 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

até agora este Outono está a ser um pouco "enfadonho", pouca animação até agora, mas um pouco mais "molhado" em relação ao do ano passado


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2008 às 10:50)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Decide-te, *Mário*.
> Ou é seco ou é húmido.



Acho que aquilo que Mario queria dizer é que normalmente este inicio de Novembro é seco (sem chuva) e húmido (no sentido dos orvalhos, geadas, etc ... ) 
Penso eu que devia ser isso !!!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2008 às 10:56)

Vince disse:


> Mapas da esquerda, anomalia (em mm) da precipitação por meses. Ou seja, se esta previsão estivesse correcta, terias precipitação abaixo da média.
> 
> Mapas da direita, anomalia (em ºC) da temperatura, ou seja, eles prevêem um mês de Novembro com temperaturas abaixo da média, e Dezembro e Janeiro na média.
> 
> Mas como tudo o que tenha a ver com previsão sazonal, usar com muitíssima cautela



Vince eu sei que as previsões sazonais não são sempre muito fiáveis mas se compararmos sempre os vários modelos em vez de olharmos somente a um desses modelos chegamos sempre a algum consenso em termos de previsões sazonais ....
Por exemplo na actualização de todos os modelos agora no final de Outubro (outros actualizaram um pouco antes) todos eles apontam para temperaturas abaixo da média e precipitação abaixo/muito abaixo da média !!!

Mas como dizes as previsões sazonais valem o que valem .... mas pelo menos este mês todos os sinais apontam para que seja extremamente seco !!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2008 às 11:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas como dizes as previsões sazonais valem o que valem .... mas pelo menos este mês todos os sinais apontam para que seja extremamente seco !!



Nada de especial, isso é algo com que já contamos há uns aninhos, desde 2002 nunca mais tivemos um Inverno como deve ser em termos de precipitação, os fantasmas de 2005 ainda se manteêm presentes no ar, os bloqueios, as frentes secas e as aglutinações anticiclónicas massivas que destroem o vento.

Não se esqueçam que uma seca pode durar 1, 2, 5, 10 ou 15 anos, claro que nem sempre com a mesma severidade.

Estou a começar a achar mais interessante o Verão que o Inverno se os padrões não mudarem.


----------

